# Der Rundfunkbeitrag (GEZ)



## leo (17 Mai 2022)

//-- Edit Markus -----
Die Beiträge wurden aus dem Thema "Putin geht nach Hause" herausgelöst.
// -------------------




Was ist das hier für ein Bashing der öffentlich-rechtlichen? Ich bin froh, das wir hier ein funktionierendes Rundfunksystem haben das einigermaßen unabhängig von den jeweiligen Regierungen ist. Wohin es führt wenn es nur noch wirklichen Staatsfunk und abhängige Privatsender gibt sieht man in Ungarn und Polen. Ich beiziehe meine Infos fast ausschließlich von Deutschlandfunk, WDR5 und NDR-Info und fühle mich da ausgewogen informiert. Wenn sie den privaten Dreck morgen abschalten würden, würde ich dem keine Träne nachweinen.
Ach ja, ganz von gestern bin ich auch nicht, Tagesschau.de


----------



## Markus (17 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Was ist das hier für ein Bashing der öffentlich-rechtlichen? Ich bin froh, das wir hier ein funktionierendes Rundfunksystem haben das einigermaßen unabhängig von den jeweiligen Regierungen ist. Wohin es führt wenn es nur noch wirklichen Staatsfunk und abhängige Privatsender gibt sieht man in Ungarn und Polen. Ich beiziehe meine Infos fast ausschließlich von Deutschlandfunk, WDR5 und NDR-Info und fühle mich da ausgewogen informiert. Wenn sie den privaten Dreck morgen abschalten würden, würde ich dem keine Träne nachweinen.
> Ach ja, ganz von gestern bin ich auch nicht, Tagesschau.de



Wenn Sie die "öffentlich rechtlichen" auf ihre Berichterstattung beschränken würden, in dem Bereich gerne sogar gerne noch expandieren würde, und der ganze Unterhaltungkram den privaten überlassen würde, dann wäre der Beitrag vermutlich bei <1€ pro Monat und wir hätten qualitativ gute Nachrichten. 

Dann würde vermutlich kaum jemand Jammern. 

Aber solange ich für die Pisse linksgrüner """"" Künstler"""" und einen typisch  staatlichen Verwaltungsapparat  monatlich mehr zahle als für Amazon Prime und Netflix zusammen, solange ist das Model für mich ein einziger Haufen Scheisse!


----------



## ChristophD (17 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> das wir hier ein funktionierendes Rundfunksystem haben das einigermaßen unabhängig von den jeweiligen Regierungen ist.


ok, verrate uns kurz wo du lebst.
In Deutschland ja anscheinend nicht.

Zumindest ist mir kein korrupteres und politisch so gesteuertes öffentliches  Rundfunksystem bekannt welches noch immer existiert.


----------



## dekuika (17 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Was ist das hier für ein Bashing der öffentlich-rechtlichen? Ich bin froh, das wir hier ein funktionierendes Rundfunksystem haben das einigermaßen unabhängig von den jeweiligen Regierungen ist. Wohin es führt wenn es nur noch wirklichen Staatsfunk und abhängige Privatsender gibt sieht man in Ungarn und Polen. Ich beiziehe meine Infos fast ausschließlich von Deutschlandfunk, WDR5 und NDR-Info und fühle mich da ausgewogen informiert. Wenn sie den privaten Dreck morgen abschalten würden, würde ich dem keine Träne nachweinen.
> Ach ja, ganz von gestern bin ich auch nicht, Tagesschau.de


Tagesschau, ZDF-Heute und Bayern 1. Jeder nach seiner Fasson. Den ach so fröhlichen Tag ohne Sorgen der privaten Radiosender, tue ich mir schon lange nicht mehr an. Und die Sensationsgier des Privat-TV auch nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2022)

Ich lese im SPS-Forum den Stammtisch, da bin ich ausgewogen informiert.


----------



## leo (17 Mai 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> ok, verrate uns kurz wo du lebst.
> In Deutschland ja anscheinend nicht.
> 
> Zumindest ist mir kein korrupteres und politisch so gesteuertes öffentliches  Rundfunksystem bekannt welches noch immer existiert.


Gerade weil nicht immer die eigene Überzeugung vertreten wird (geht mir auch so) nenne ich das funktionierend. Klar sind die öffentlich finanzierten Sender in Polen, Ungan, Russand usw. objektiver als der  korrupte deutsche Staatsfunk. Viel Spaß weiterhin in den Internetblasen.


----------



## ChristophD (17 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Gerade weil nicht immer die eigene Überzeugung vertreten wird (geht mir auch so) nenne ich das funktionierend. Klar sind die öffentlich finanzierten Sender in Polen, Ungan, Russand usw. objektiver als der  korrupte deutsche Staatsfunk. Viel Spaß weiterhin in den Internetblasen.


Polen, Ungarn Russland stehen Deutschland in nichts nach was den öffentlichen Rundfunk anbelangt bzw. Deutschland steht ihnen in nichts nach.
Nur weiß man es dort wenigstens das man verschaukelt wird, in Deutschland hat sich das noch nicht durchgesetzt als Erkentniss.
Nimm nur 2020 als Beispiel, Thema "Erhöhung der Rundfunkbeiträge".
Klar ist ne Basis Demokratische Abstimmung, aber wehe einer sagt nein, dann kommt das BGH, und wackelt mit dem Zeigefinger "ne du , abtstimmen darfst du schon, aber nicht mit nein, ne das geht nicht", soviel zu demokratisch und politischer Neutralität.

Oder die Mediathek, schau wir finanzieren mit unseren Milliarden Serien wie Babylon Berlin, Tatort oder Polizeifunk.
Aber in der Mediathek stehen die nicht zu Verfügung, und wenn dann nur selten Barrierefrei, fragt man sich wieso nicht? Wir haben es doch bezahlt, warum können wir das nicht abrufen und sehen/hören, lesen?
Ne das was die Öffentlich-rechtlichen seit der Umwandlung von GEZ in Rundfunkgebühren abziehen ist nicht mehr normal und demokratisch oder Politisch unbefleckt schon gar nicht mehr.

Und noch kurz zu Polen, ungarn und Russland:
Schau mal genau hin, die Schlimmsten sind da nicht die Öffentlichen sondern die "Privaten".

Aber egal wie viel und was man schreibt, leutchen wie du pupsen auch noch 150€ im monat in das System und finden das ok, gut das ich da raus bin und keinen Scheiß Cent mehr zahlen muss , wobei wenn sie mal die Mediathek als Konkurrent zu NetFlix und Prime aufstellen würden dann würde ich es mir überlegen.

Aber wenn man das nur auf Tagesschau reduziert , ne dann ist das einfach zuviel.

und warum werden wären einer Bundestagwahl 5xCDU hintereinander 5x SPD Hintereinander 2x Grün pro tag und 2x gelb pro tag, Rot und Blau dann alle 2 tage ein spot gesendet?
Ist das Neutral? Sollte da nicht jeweils 1 spot pro partei nacheinander abgespielt werden?


----------



## leo (17 Mai 2022)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Nimm nur 2020 als Beispiel, Thema "Erhöhung der Rundfunkbeiträge".
> Klar ist ne Basis Demokratische Abstimmung, aber wehe einer sagt nein, dann kommt das BGH, und wackelt mit dem Zeigefinger "ne du , abtstimmen darfst du schon, aber nicht mit nein, ne das geht nicht", soviel zu demokratisch und politischer Neutralität.


Na, das hat ja weniger mit demokratischer Abstimmung zu tun. Die Landesregierungen waren sich einig, das nach mehreren Jahren der Beitrag wieder erhöht werden durfte. Dank Haseloff wurde das erst mal verhindert, aber das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat's dann vernünftigerweise genehmigt.



ChristophD schrieb:


> Oder die Mediathek, schau wir finanzieren mit unseren Milliarden Serien wie Babylon Berlin, Tatort oder Polizeifunk.
> Aber in der Mediathek stehen die nicht zu Verfügung, und wenn dann nur selten Barrierefrei, fragt man sich wieso nicht? Wir haben es doch bezahlt, warum können wir das nicht abrufen und sehen/hören, lesen?
> Ne das was die Öffentlich-rechtlichen seit der Umwandlung von GEZ in Rundfunkgebühren abziehen ist nicht mehr normal und demokratisch oder Politisch unbefleckt schon gar nicht mehr.


Ich glaube nicht das die Unterhaltung den Großteil der Gebühren frisst, sondern die vielen Lokalsender mit entsprechend vielen Journalisten, aber Verschwendung gibts natürlich auch zur Genüge.



ChristophD schrieb:


> und warum werden wären einer Bundestagwahl 5xCDU hintereinander 5x SPD Hintereinander 2x Grün pro tag und 2x gelb pro tag, Rot und Blau dann alle 2 tage ein spot gesendet?
> Ist das Neutral? Sollte da nicht jeweils 1 spot pro partei nacheinander abgespielt werden?


Wenn das so ist, hast Du hier eigentlich Recht . Hab ich noch nie so drauf geachtet, kam mir aber immer subjektiv ausgewogener vor.
Btw. "Meine" Partei hat in NRW 1,6% geholt.


----------



## leo (17 Mai 2022)

Ach ja, das stört mich wirklich. Über das Abschneiden der "sonstigen" im Detail wartet man in den Wahlsendungen vergeblich.


----------



## ChristophD (17 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> Na, das hat ja weniger mit demokratischer Abstimmung zu tun. Die Landesregierungen waren sich einig, das nach mehreren Jahren der Beitrag wieder erhöht werden durfte. Dank Haseloff wurde das erst mal verhindert, aber das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat's dann vernünftigerweise genehmigt.


Wenn man sich einig ist dann gibt es keine abweichende Stimme, gab es doch aber und die Klarstellung kam dann vom BGH, stinkt mir zu sehr


leo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die Unterhaltung den Großteil der Gebühren frisst, sondern die vielen Lokalsender mit entsprechend vielen Journalisten, aber Verschwendung gibts natürlich auch zur Genüge.


 Dann sollen sie sich nicht hinstellen und gegenseitig die Eier schaukeln was für eine super preisgekrönte mit auszeichnungen überhäufte Serie sie da finanziert haben, das ist doch Verarsche pur.


leo schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, hast Du hier eigentlich Recht . Hab ich noch nie so drauf geachtet, kam mir aber immer subjektiv ausgewogener vor.
> Btw. "Meine" Partei hat in NRW 1,6% geholt.



Hat es sich. Der deutsche Presserat hat abgewunken(kein Interesse der Öffentlichkeit erkennbar), spiegel, stern,faz und co. haben abgewunken (kein akredierten Jourtnalisten)
Wahlaufsícht hat abgelehnt da für ÖR Berichterstattung nicht zuständig.
Was willste da noch machen?


Resümme bezüglih der ÖR in Deutschland für mich: "A tännsche, please!" 

P.S. da steckt ein Wortwitz im Beitrag 😉😂


----------



## s_kraut (17 Mai 2022)

Man schweift ab.
Putin geh nach Hause!

Korrektur ergänzend: falls sie dich da überhaupt noch wollen.


----------



## Plan_B (17 Mai 2022)

---
Edit: stimmt. war ot.


----------



## Markus (17 Mai 2022)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Man schweift ab.
> Putin geh nach Hause!
> 
> Korrektur ergänzend: falls sie dich da überhaupt noch wollen.



Ich trenne das morgen raus.
Dann habe wir zwei Themen zum streiten!    👍


----------



## s_kraut (17 Mai 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich trenne das morgen raus.
> Dann habe wir zwei Themen zum streiten!    👍


mindestens.


----------



## kafiphai (17 Mai 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Dann habe wir zwei Themen zum streiten!


Im kleinen wie im großen…


----------



## Plan_B (18 Mai 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Dann habe wir zwei Themen zum streiten!    👍


nach kriegsgeil auch noch streitlustig?
Wo führt das hin?


----------



## GLT (18 Mai 2022)

leo schrieb:


> aber das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat's dann vernünftigerweise genehmigt.


Soso - vernünftigerweise
Da war doch was mit Krähen, Augen usw.


leo schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das die Unterhaltung den Großteil der Gebühren frisst, sondern die vielen Lokalsender mit entsprechend vielen Journalisten,


Eher für die absolut grosszügigen u. überzogenen Pensionszusagen u. Alimentierung Z-klassiger "Schauspieler".

Der Selbstbedienungsladen ÖR gehört mal gesundgestutzt u. durchgereinigt


----------



## Ralle (18 Mai 2022)

GLT schrieb:


> Soso - vernünftigerweise
> Da war doch was mit Krähen, Augen usw.
> 
> Eher für die absolut grosszügigen u. überzogenen Pensionszusagen u. Alimentierung Z-klassiger "Schauspieler".
> ...


Dem kann ich völlig problemlos zustimmen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Mai 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Ich trenne das morgen raus.
> Dann habe wir zwei Themen zum streiten!    👍


Warum nicht das Ganze mit dem Impft-Thread zusammenlegen?

Dann hätten wir die ganze Kacke auf einem Haufen alle Faktenleugner, Demagogen und sonstige Verschwörer eine zentrale Anlaufstelle.


----------



## kafiphai (20 Mai 2022)

Also in Österreich kannst dich befreien lassen.








						GIS ABMELDEN in Österreich | Die GIS Befreier | 100 % Erfolgsgarantie
					

TV Tuner ausbauen lassen oder gis freie Fernseher kaufen und sofort die GIS Gebühren abmelden. Bei uns finden Sie die passenden Lösungen




					www.gisbefreier.at


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 Mai 2022)

kafiphai schrieb:


> Also in Österreich kannst dich befreien lassen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kostet halt auch was 😅




PS:
Da kommt jemand und soll am Fehrseher rumlöten?? Nein danke


----------



## dekuika (20 Mai 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kostet halt auch was 😅
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 61255
> 
> ...


Da kannst Du auch nicht gratis die Mediatheken schauen. Ist halt eine Lizenzgeschichte.


----------



## leo (21 Mai 2022)

Wenn ich schon einen eigenen Thread an der Hacke habe, sollte ich auch mal was schreiben.

Zunächst mal, wenn ich hier ÖR schreibe, meine ich eigentlich Radio (DLF, WDR5, NDRinfo) und nur die politische Berichterstattung. Andere Stationen und Fernsehen konsumiere ich so gut wie nie und habe deshalb keine Meinung dazu.

Nach allem was ich bisher so aus dem Stammtisch herausgelesen habe, teilt sich das Forum in zwei Grupppen, ca. 100% sind der Meinung der Beitag sei zu hoch und der Rest (ich) findet ihn angemessen. Die "zu hoch" Gruppe teil sich in diejenigen die den ÖR nicht, oder wesentlich weniger finanzieren wollen weil er ihnen nicht konservativ genug ist und diejenigen die total verrückt sind und tatsächlich glauben der ÖR liefert nur Fakenews und Staatspropaganda.

Der ersten Gruppe der "knauserigen" kann ich sogar bedingt zustimmen, die Grundtendenz im ÖR kommt meiner linksgrün versifften Weltanschauung schon etwas entgegen, aber zu wirklich jedem Thema, sei es Israel, Kapitalismus, Polizei, Politik, oder was auch immer, kommen früher oder später auch konträre Meinungen zu Wort. Und da (zumindest beim DLF) Zeit ohne Ende vorhanden ist, werden auch Themen abgehandelt die nicht gerade überall Quote bringen.

Wenn es den ÖR nicht geben würde, würde ich den Fuffie wahrscheinlich in eine Tageszeitung investieren, die liegen ja deutschlandweit im sterben und ohne investigativem Journalismus wären die ganzen "Gate" Skandale der letzten Jahre wohl nicht ans Licht gekommen.

Hier mal eine chronologische Auflistung der "Informationen am Morgen" im DLF von gerade ebend:
Manuela Schwesig, Norht Stream Stiftung, Lobbyismus
Sturmschäden
Einnahme Mariupol
Estland, Cyberabwehr, Möglichkeiten el. Ausweis
Prozess gegen Seenotretter in Italien
Interview BASE-Forum, AKW Endlager
Presseschau Deutschland 
EU Sanktionen gegen Russland, Haltung Ungarns 
Interview Bahley über Ungarn, Schröder
Vorschau: Interview mit Bischhof Bäzing über Wölki
Borse: Wochenrückblick, Absturz Cryptowährungen
Parlamentswahl in Australien
Sport
Interview Kretschmann, Model "grün/schwarz"
Verwüstungen in Curtursiska
Presseschau International

Das ganze wird unterbrochen von bizarren Musikschnipseln und den ausführlichsten Nachrichtenblöcken im deutschen Rundfunk.
Davon lasse ich mich berieseln oder, wenns mich besonders interessiert, höre genauer hin.
Kann mann besser informiert in den Tag starten?


----------



## Blockmove (21 Mai 2022)

Ich finde solche Diskussionen immer wieder "lustig".
Man will Journalismus, der unabhängig von irgendwelchen staatlichen Einflüssen ist.
Ok also bleibt ja nur private Finanzierung.
Auf der anderen Seite kämpfen Zeitungen und Verlage um's Überleben.
Kaum einer will für unabhängige News und Beiträge bezahlen.
Also bleibt nur Finanzierung durch Werbung.
Stellt sich die Frage:
Was ist besser?


----------



## Markus (21 Mai 2022)

Wenn der ÖR sich auf Berichterstattung konzentrieren würde, dann wird er vermutlich deutlich günstiger sein. 

Dazu müssen nur die ganzen Kochshows, Tatorte und Galaabende, * ins Privatfernsehen.

*Liste sehr Lückenhaft
Da ich den Dreck seid über 20 Jahren nicht mehr empfangen kann und auch nicht ansehe kann ich nicht genau sagen was mir KEIN BISSCHEN fehlt.
Zahlen tu ich zwangsläufig trotzdem. 
Da ich auf YT schon hin und wieder die Tagesschau und Formate von F. U. N. K schaue ist das ja bis zu einem gewissen Grad in Ordnung. Aber ich will nicht für diese "Unterhaltungsprogramme" zahlen. 

Dann werden sicher auch noch Leute rumjammern weil sie ein Problem mit den Staatsnavhrichten haben. Aber die meisten werden ein Problem damit haben mit >18€ monatlich (Tendenz steigend) den ganzen anderen Scheiss zu finanzieren. 

So habe habe ich das doch oben geschrieben und so scheinen es viel hier zu sehen. Warum wird jetzt wird jetzt wieder um die Nachrichtensendungen diskutiert? Damit scheinen die meisten kein Problem zu haben. Und wenn sie eines haben wird es auch für die ein kleineres wenn es keine >18€ mehr kostet...


----------



## Ralle (21 Mai 2022)

Meine Liebingssender sind DLF und DRadio Kultur und Radio BOB. In Berlin höre ich i.d.R: RBB88.8 oder Berliner Rundfunk 94.4, hier ist man auf die Verkehrsinfo angewiesen, ohne geht  es einfach nicht. Wer mal nachts unterwegs ist, kann mal SWR3 Pop-Radio versuchen (Nachtprogramm der ARD-Sender, also auch RBB88.8). Das halte ich so ca. 10 Minuten aus, dann wird mit übel, was Fahruntauglichkeit heißen würde. Aber hier nicht wegen Kochschows, sondern wegen furchtbarer Jammerbarden-Gesänge und Mainstream-Pop am Stück!  Keine Ahnung,was die sich denken, aber Existenzangst müssen die ja nicht haben.


----------

